# Different Back Ground ( Lots Of Pictures )



## ahmetbagatur (May 5, 2008)

Hello all,
I don't know english well.. I just want to share my un finished project.. This aquarium will be as paludarium view. Water will be until mountain brae and there will be waterfall at left side ( top of the mountain )


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

Wow, that is really cool. I have always loved pladariums and never though of doing one like that. Neat. So what are you going to put in the pladarium for aquatic life and terrestrial life? Once again, kudos.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

that is really cool :thumb:


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

looks really good what fish are going in the tank?


----------



## crabs (Apr 17, 2008)

sweet ! I cant wait to see pics of it up and running

you really have put some work into that haven't you


----------



## ahmetbagatur (May 5, 2008)

Hello again,
Thanks for all comments.

When this project finish, i am goint to use it as aquarium, not as paludarium. so there will be just aquatic life not terrestrial life.

Because of backgorund water volume will be low because of background, for this reason i will feed few fish as two gourami, two hypostomus plecostomus (leopar vatoz- in turkish language) and maybe apple snails.

I am going to add new pics. soon..


----------



## yellow (Mar 3, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

it really amazes me how many different countries are represented on this forum.maybe there is hope for the world after all.


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

cool concept very creative imagination is a awesome tool :thumb:


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

excellent work, I cant wait to see it filled up.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Very original and nice job! What a great project, it is nice to see something so refreshing!


----------



## ahmetbagatur (May 5, 2008)

Hello again..

I set up aquarium , after two days i am going to put fishes to new house... 
I had small problem about steam... Upper side of aquarium allways has steam. How can i resolve this problem, can anybody helpme..


----------



## barbarian206 (Apr 2, 2008)

thats awesome  :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

you would need to vent the top,maybe a small fan in your canopy?like the ones used for computers. also room temp water wouldn't steam either.


----------



## ahmetbagatur (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for helping


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

anytime


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm thinking he might mean condensation, rather than steam? 
Why not fill the tank all the way up with water?
If not, then yes, good ventilation out of the top will help with the issue.

That is an absolutely amazing DIY project. Very very nice. Congrats!


----------



## noop (May 22, 2008)

that's awesome :thumb:

how's the waterfall going? is it supplied by the filter output or is it just a powerhead?

i like the way you added the wooden side-panel to the outside of the tank to cover the side of the mountain-scape, it's very stylish. i think i might try something like that with my own project

did you cure your condensation problem?


----------



## ahmetbagatur (May 5, 2008)

Thanks noop..

Waterfall going good, working well. It is supplied by the inside filter output.
Condensation problem is ok. now


----------



## iLuvAngels (May 14, 2008)

Your tank is amazing! Great job :thumb:


----------



## ahmetbagatur (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for all comment..


----------



## gunther (Nov 25, 2007)

Great Work! You should be very proud. What was your mix recipe for the stryofoam?
How many coats, and is it safe? When I see you tank it reminds me of mine (not nearly as artistic as yours) a long time ago. I housed chinese watervdragons and fish, the fish I kept, that I recommand are Archer fish. They were great . I used to feed the water dragons crickets and the archer fish would Spit water like an arrow at the cricket and would fall into the water for his meal! Give it a try you will not be disappointed. Keep up the great work.


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

Looks awesome! Maybe this has already been covered.....but how big is the tank? It looks 29 gallon-ish...that's 120L I think?

I have a 20H that will be available in the near future.... :dancing:


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

That is a fantastic setup. Excellent job...I'm very jealous. I never seem satisfied with my setups. I'm always looking for a new way to make it look better or more natural


----------



## bface1212 (Mar 31, 2007)

Man that *********!!!! Nice job brother.

Peace
Craig :thumb:


----------



## ahmetbagatur (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for all nice comments

I use " CERESIT-40" suture compo, it is a henkell product. I use two colour compo(dark brown and light brown)

I use three coats on it and last coat with light brown compo.. (for the effect)

I think it is not safe for directly use. Because of these reason when it is dry, 
1. I wash it under shower 
2. I keep it in salty water (see salt not ionized salt) for two days 
3. I wash it under shower again (tap water)
4. I keep it in the tap water one more day ( Filter and air pomp was working )
5. Last time i change water then i put fishes next day.

This is a small thank i cust keep four fishes..


----------



## ahmetbagatur (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for all nice comments

I use " CERESIT-40" suture compo, it is a henkell product. I use two colour compo(dark brown and light brown)

I use three coats on it and last coat with light brown compo.. (for the effect)

I think it is not safe for directly use. Because of these reason when it is dry, 
1. I wash it under shower 
2. I keep it in salty water (see salt not ionized salt) for two days 
3. I wash it under shower again (tap water)
4. I keep it in the tap water one more day ( Filter and air pomp was working )
5. Last time i change water then i put fishes next day.

This is a small tank i cust keep four fishes.


----------



## all4game (Jun 17, 2008)

That is amazing, you should be proud! :drooling:


----------

